# Some bugs...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Waitin' on Spring....


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice! Especially the realistic s......is the 5th one a gummy or did you just epoxy the head?

Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a flexible UV epoxy called Diamond Flex, from Deer Creek in the UK. 

It cures in a few seconds and is like a gummy minnow in its flexibility. 

I prefer to tie them like the first picture though, where only the head of the fly is restrained. Much more seductive movement in the water.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

With a little more practice, you may get good at this tying thing someday. 

Awesome stuff, man.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you still have to use the UV torch or UV light. Great looking tyes I really like the ant takes some patients for things to look that good.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantastic flies! I do not have the patience for such life-like creations.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice flies Fallen. How do they fish? In other words, have you found whether fish prefer the extra detail or a rough resemblance work just as well or better? Again nice looking critters.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those look pretty delicious man. 

I went hunting back in the fall and shot a couple pheasant. I tried to get ahold of you to see if you wanted the tail feathers for fly tying purposes. I had a bunch of them.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

The ants are pretty easy. Size 32 is a bit challenging but it's less material and so easier in some aspects. 

You do need a UV torch of some sort. I prefer a laser diode or Cree LED. 



I think your odds of fooling a dumb fish are much higher if you can match the size, movement & profile of their forage... in that order.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Those big eyed streamers I think you'd call em look like banshees! Nice flies.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Fallen, do you fish those epoxy head minnows on a sinking/tip or floating line?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Both. I am into two handers now and so a sinking line is money. With a floater you're getting three foot depth with no mend, maybe. The recipe is yours to choose. I have a bunch of sparse flies tied for smallmouth, which I will fish for smallies on a sinking line, on the swing. If you're not using weighted flies, use a sinking line. Unless your fish are feeding up, of course.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool thanks for the tips. I'll do some research on sinking lines.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

